Ask HN: What apps/sites you use to keep track of the books you read? - yanis_t
======
Jemaclus
I built my own book "review" site (it's really just my thoughts on a book, not
necessarily "reviews"). Every book I read gets a review on my site. It's
pretty much just a basic CRUD app, nothing special. The upside of it is that
it's a nice go-to source when people ask me for book recommendations.

------
thakobyan
I've been facing the same problem so I've decided to make it my next side-
project and build the simplest way to keep track of books online. Here is the
link: [http://www.booknshelf.com/](http://www.booknshelf.com/)

------
tmaly
I currently do not use any, I use to be a paper only person, but I use a
kindle now.

I guess I just can scroll through what is on my kindle.

I kind of like how Derek Sivers does it with book notes on his site
[https://sivers.org/book](https://sivers.org/book)

------
leipert
My book shelf for pastime books. Why would I need to track them?

For professional literature / academics:
[http://papersapp.com/](http://papersapp.com/)

------
sotojuan
Google Spreadsheet. I have some cells that calculate the total amount of pages
read and also the average time it takes me to finish a book.

~~~
partisan
> calculate... the average time it takes me to finish a book

Out of curiosity, why?

~~~
sotojuan
No reason really. It's just easy with a spreadsheet since I write the start
and finish date anyway. It's not really useful as all books are different
anyway.

